
Danish police identify torso as missing submarine journalist - Larrikin
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-denmark-submarine-idUSKCN1B30E5
======
jacquesm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078770)

